# DUDE'S COME BACK POST !! (pic heavy and longgg)



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Some of you will remember us and some will have no idea who Dude is ...

but we are backkkkkkkkkk !!!

Dude is now over a year old !!! he was only a few months old when we were here before. but due to some sucky circumstances we had to focus of life for a while ... but thats all done and dealt with now and soooooo we can enjoy the fun again and just enjoy life again....

some sad news though.... Peppermint Pip (the very expensive whiteface lutino) passed away for unknown reasons... she literally just was dead one morning... no signs ... nothing... that was only last week... Dude was upset for a few days but is back to his old self... they never liked each other but tolerated one another and didnt like being out of sight of each other... but you would NEVER see them share food or even sit on the same branch. love hate relationship there.

So a quick brief on what Dude has been up to in the last year while we were M.I.A.

He's all grown up.....! the pic in my Signature is one of what people would remember Dude as... a water loving, FOOD loving, mealworm obsessed, spoilt little sweet heart of a bird. well good to say he isn't spoilt anymore like he use to be.... mainly because he has EVERYTHING now... LOL not much left in the shops to buy. 
Dude's cage is wheeled out almost every day to enjoy the sunlight... he loves watching the world go by outside.... has his own private little balcony to enjoy... there is even a escapee cockatiel that no one can manage to catch but is surviving well despite being bright YELLOW. something you wouldn't think would benefit him in the "wild" but this "wild" bird is a regular visitor sitting in the neighbours trees chatting to Dude. i call him the pool bird. because he almost landed in the pool once. nearly got him too that time but he was just a second to fast. 
Dude thinks parsley is the bees knees and has his own pot plant growing next to his cage when he is outside... Dude seams to throw his seeds around and some millet is also now growing in the pot which he thoroughly enjoys as well as whatever else manages to grow in there.

ok i am sure you are sick of reading by now so lets jump straight to the pictures... (we can hear more about Dude as time goes on  )








hello there.








ok let me out now.... i said let me out !!!








pic me up... lets go play








strike a pose








here fishies fishies fishies... (one of dude's fave things to do.. watch the fighter fish tanks)








scratch my head!








yeahhhh thats the spot








snuggle time.... (if you hold you hand still and cupped he will ALWAYS walk right into it. like a cuddle...lol)








yeah i know i am cute








( i am super pleased to report that his RACING STRIPES never went away... he has kept them. love these stripes... were super cool when he was little but they still there... yay








**** ! she caught me before i got a chance to hide in here








(sulking and wouldn't even let me scritch his head through the bars because i put him back in... sooky-la-la.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful cockatiel! He just looks so vibrant and healthy looking. :thumbu:


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I remember Dude! He's grown into such a handsome boy
Welcome back!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

he sure is....  he is a big boy now !! and he knows it. but he will always be my baby.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow Dude is one handsome tiel!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the kind comments... i bet Dude will love to hear these  he thinks he is handsome and beautiful too... lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WELCOME BACK DUDE!! Man we sure missed you guys! Can't wait for more adventures!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Peppermint Pip. Will you get another tiel sometime? 
My two tolerate each other but Arnie won't let Erin near her. Erin would love to preen Arnie and tries to sneak one in occasionally but Arnie is a little dragon. Erin's just a sweetheart, they couldn't be more different :S
Dude looks like a happy fella.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

unfortunately i probably wont get another anytime soon.... my boyfriend keeps saying he wants to buy me another one now, but i keep saying i don't want one. Not ready just yet and i don't really want anymore bird / pets until we move into the new house next year. when we move i'd like a new aviary in the garden with a few cockatiels. i think i'd enjoy that lots. 
Dude doesn't seam sad or lonely on his own. he has lots to keep the days occupied and has always preferred the company of humans over his own kind... 
He isn't missing out i don't think. 
He has plenty of birds he can talk to in each of my neighbours yards. (cockatiels, rosellas, lorrikeets) so they whistle / squawk back and forth all day.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss  

Dude is totally gorgeous


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

What a cutie! Love his little stripes


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hes such a sweet bird  
Cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He has grown up into a really geogeous Hunk 

I was just thinking yesterday, it is almost like a family here and like a family we all talk about our 'babies' and have shared with each other watching and talking about our feathered kids grow


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

That's what it feels like.... Everyone here is soooooo open welcoming and friendly. When your gone for a long time you miss the conversations and the friends and familiar people. And when you come back and they are all still here and happy as every. It's a great feeling ...


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. 

Dude is really handsome.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. I think my Dude is amazing. Glad you all like him too.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

He's so cute in the pic and I love his racing stripes.


----------

